# Any Arabic schools in Nicosia ?



## Saed (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am wondering if someone living in Nicosia or other parts of Cyprus know or heard of the presence of any private school that teaches arabic in the evening for example !

We are thinking to move to Nicosia within 1 year but we would like to give our childern as much Arabic as possible ( it is our first language ).

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't know about private schooling but I'm sure you would find someone to do one to one tuition at home.


----------



## Saed (Nov 18, 2011)

zin said:


> I don't know about private schooling but I'm sure you would find someone to do one to one tuition at home.


Thanks Zin, I read there are a lot of Arabs living in Cyprus, so there must be some arabic schools !! 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

Perhaps you can see if the Green Hill School located in Limassol has any pointers: Green Hill School - Cyprus.com


----------



## Saed (Nov 18, 2011)

atw26 said:


> Perhaps you can see if the Green Hill School located in Limassol has any pointers:


Much appreciated, it seems this school teaches Arabic as second language.


----------

